# Tech Mech forum Gel Batteries



## bar (Aug 6, 2005)

Hi, whilst travelling through southern Spain our 8 year old Varta battery finally gave up. Thought a GeL battery would be a good idea; very hard to find.Finally located one from a Motorhome dealer near Tariffa in a box marked CCB Co. Ltd for 209 Euros thought ,great a British Battery and bought it.
Later looked them up on the web to register warranty and found they are in CHINA!!! Oh Shoot! 
Anyway the question I would like to ask the battery experts among you is
Can you turn any Gel battery on it's side/ upside down permanently ( to get them to fit in locker for example) or is it only particular Gel batteries?

All help/advice welcome, but no cracks about Chinese crackers, fireworks, takeaways please.

Bar


----------

